# Netzwerk Kabel Cat 8



## Spear1974 (29. Oktober 2019)

Moin moin 

Ich habe mir für den privaten Gebrauch ein Cat 8.1 Netzwerkkabel bestellt und heute den Vodafone Router und meinen Pc mit diesem verbunden.....leider erkennt mein Pc keine Verbindung.
Vorher hatte ich ein Cat 6 Kabel und die Verbindung war/ist wenn ich es wieder umstecke sofort da ( 500 Mbit).
Habe ich etwas vergessen,muss ich etwas am Pc umstellen ?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2019)

Cat8 geht mit normalen Netzwerksteckern nicht.

Zumal für 1 GBit/s Cat5e reicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2019)

Die normalen RJ45-Stecker unterstützen maximal Datenraten die CAT6 entsprechen. Mehr/Bessere Kabel mit RJ45-Anschluss gibt es zwar, dann ist die Schirmung des Anschlusses selbst (also des Steckers) aber so schlecht dass das bessere Kabel egal ist - dafür gibts dann GG45-Stecker im profibereich die dann CAT7 und CAT8 Kabel verwenden (für 40 bis 100 GBit und mehr!).

Es gibt wohl CAT7 und CAT8 Kabel mit RJ45-Anschluss (und diese funktionieren natürlich auch) nur sind das technisch gesehen eigentlich Mogelpackungen - es bringt nichts wenn das Kabel viel besser geschirmt ist als der Anschluss.

Wenn du ein "normales" CAT8-Patchkabel mit RJ45-Anschluss gekauft hast ist das zwar unnötig, muss aber trotzdem funktionieren. Nur ist die Chance recht hoch, dass du ein Kabel gekauft hast das anders aufgebaut/verdrahtet ist als für den heimgebrauch üblich (dann funktioniert es bei normaler Consumerhardware wie du siehst nicht) einfach weil CAT8 nunmal professionelle Serverhardware ist.

Welches Kabel ist es denn genau? Und warum hastes überhaupt ersetzt? Dein altes CAT6 reicht bis 10 GBit/s.


----------



## Spear1974 (29. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten .
Ok,der Anbieter hat angegeben das es eigentlich funktionieren sollte ....der Link =

CSL - 10m CAT 8 Netzwerkkabel - 8.1 Standard Class 1-40000 Mbit s - 2000 MHz - Gigabit LAN Kabel - Patchkabel - S FTP Schirmung mit feldkonfektionierbarem RJ 45 Stecker kompatibel zu Cat 6 Cat 7 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07XLMQ16N/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_zCkUDbAMYDJ3G

Auswechseln wollte ich es eigentlich aufgrund von hohem Paket loss bei online spielen...hier wurde mir gesagt,dass "veraltete" Internetkabel häufig dieses Problem verursachen.


----------



## robbe (29. Oktober 2019)

Sollte eigentlich funtionieren, hast dann wohl ein defektes erwischt.
Wenn du im Onlinebereich Packetloss hast, dann wird die Ursache dafür wohl im seltensten Fall im Heimnetz zu finden sein, Wlan mal ausgenommen.
Es ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher, dasss das Problem auf Providerseite liegt.


----------



## Master_Bytez (29. Oktober 2019)

Ein neues Kabel ergibt ja Sinn, wenn dein altes kein guten Eindruck mehr macht. Ich an deiner Stelle würde das zurück geben.
Ich kann Dir Cat 7 Amazon empfehlen.
Habe ich bisher ohne Probleme in meiner ganzen Wohnung, für Modem, Switch, TV, PS4 und PC im gebrauch.
Weiß nicht ob es das beste ist, aber funktioniert alles super seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## Spear1974 (29. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar,dachte schon ich hätte etwas übersehen oder nicht gewusst ob etwas am Pc zu ändern ist.
Werde es dann wohl zurück schicken und mir eins von den cat 7 bestellen die du markiert hast .

Danke an alle für die Antworten


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt, Cat7 braucht es in der Wohnung nicht. Cat5e oder Cat6 reicht aus.


----------



## NatokWa (30. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Cat7 braucht es in der Wohnung nicht. Cat5e oder Cat6 reicht aus.



Das unterstütze ich vollkommen , zumal das Problem garantiert auf Provider/Internetseite liegt und NICHT! im Heimnetz . Der Satz "hier wurde mir gesagt,dass "veraltete" Internetkabel häufig dieses Problem verursachen." bort sich mir sofort ins Auge . Mit nesonderem Blick auf INTERNETKABEL . Das bezeichnet idr. das Kabel BIS zu deinem Haus und nciht die Kabel IN deinem Haus , das wären NETZWERKKABEL . Jedenfalls nach allgemein üblicher und gebräuchlicher Nomenklatur . 

Ergo : Nutz dein vorhandenes Kabel weiter und beschwer dich bei deinem Provider !


----------



## robbe (30. Oktober 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Das unterstütze ich vollkommen , zumal das Problem garantiert auf Provider/Internetseite liegt und NICHT! im Heimnetz . Der Satz "hier wurde mir gesagt,dass "veraltete" Internetkabel häufig dieses Problem verursachen." bort sich mir sofort ins Auge . Mit nesonderem Blick auf INTERNETKABEL . Das bezeichnet idr. das Kabel BIS zu deinem Haus und nciht die Kabel IN deinem Haus , das wären NETZWERKKABEL . Jedenfalls nach allgemein üblicher und gebräuchlicher Nomenklatur .
> 
> Ergo : Nutz dein vorhandenes Kabel weiter und beschwer dich bei deinem Provider !



Also das Wort "Internetkabel" bringe ich eher mit irgendeinem Hotlinesupportler in Verbindung, der Null Plan hat und einfach möglichst schnell das Gespräch abfertigen wollte. 
So oder so ist das mit dem Kabel quatsch. Selbst wenn es ein 15 Jahre altes Cat5 Kabel wäre, wenn es keinen mechanischen Belastungen ausgesetzt war oder Jahrelang in der Sonne lag, kann da überhaupt nichts passieren.


----------



## Matusalem (30. Oktober 2019)

Oha, was für ein Kabel, das es unnötig ist wurde schon gesagt.

Im Extremfall kann es sogar kontraproduktiv sein. Wenn ein Kabel über Schirmung verfügt, sollte dieser ordentlich geerdet sein, sonst können im Ausnahmefall Probleme entstehen. In der Regel spielt es, gerade bei kürzeren Distanzen, allerdings keine Rolle.


----------

